# First OD pedal



## a7v7 (Jul 13, 2020)

I did a brief search and didn't see anything, so apologies if this is a duplicate post. There are over 100 OD/Fuzz boards listed. I'm a noob to this and I don't know any of the comparison pedals. What's a good "first" OD pedal? I'm going to use it with a Tele, Strat or SG and a Cry Baby. I play a kind of Texas blues / rock and want something that will light up the Cry Baby.

Thanks in advance for the help!

ACV


----------



## sertanksalot (Jul 13, 2020)

12 Degrees of Saturation - Key Guitar Overdrive, Fuzz and Distortion Sounds
					

The methodology I developed to gain a better understanding of the different types of dirt pedals and where they should sit in the pedal-chain




					www.guitarpedalx.com
				




For a first OD pedal for blues and rock, may I kindly suggest all kinds except fuzz and extreme/metal.  On this site, a good starting point is anything from the "overdrive" category.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 13, 2020)

Personal favorites (in order of preference):
Fuchsia
Screw Driver (mod'ed Aldrin)
Sea Monk
They are all very versatile and will provide a broad range of tones.

The Quarantine is a fun build and sounds great.  Same circuit as the Flugelhorn (Noel Cornet Revu).  Look on YouTube for demos.

Or, if you want a good basic OD, get a Boss DS-1.  That particular board is not offered here. You can pick one up new for $50.


----------



## a7v7 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks for the help! I'm embarrassed to say that most of my tones come from NI Guitar Rig. I'm planning to play out as soon as possible (when I can at least) and I usually play bass (hence the Ric). So I need to build a pedal board. I've already got a few things built -- but not a OD pedal.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 19, 2020)

Oh, you want a Bass OD.  Usually a different animal from a guitar OD. I've heard good stuff about the Marsh Fuzz, have not played one myself.  Lotta bass players like to have a Blend control so they can keep their tone, but add some dirt on top.  The Obsidius has that.


----------



## phi1 (Jul 19, 2020)

I’ve heard good things about the Fairfield Barbershop (pedalpcb chop shop) for bass, though I haven’t tried it myself on bass. Pretty cool and different sounding od for guitar too, very touch sensitive. 

I usually have more luck researching pedals on TGP, talkbass, Tdpri, etc. This forum usually focuses more on the diy building aspects, so I’ll look around on the other sites for people’s opinions before building. That’s probably why you didn’t find any threads on here. The question is welcomed though. 

For guitar, I’d say start with some classic popular pedals, that will give you a good foundation for future comparisons. (Tubescreamer, Timmy, klon) and maybe a couple discrete (non op-amp) drives like the barbershop or screwdriver, which are both great. I also really love or the honeybee, there’s not a board for it here, but I think there’s pcbs available from other sites.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 20, 2020)

phi1 said:


> I’ve heard good things about the Fairfield Barbershop (pedalpcb chop shop) for bass, though I haven’t tried it myself on bass. Pretty cool and different sounding od for guitar too, very touch sensitive.



+1 on the Barbershop


----------



## music6000 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hey Lads, What about the PedalPCB SOFTii Overdrive!


----------



## music6000 (Jul 20, 2020)

This SOFTIE pedal works great for Guitar too:


----------



## a7v7 (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks for all the advice! I've got to catch up!
ACV


----------



## HamishR (Jul 23, 2020)

I have been thinking about this. I think I would suggest the Animal, sold here as the Mammal. It's relatively simple, would work well for the styles of music the OP mention, and would be an easy build for a newbie. It's also the kind of pedal you could use once you got a lot better at pedal building. It works very well as a boost or as a stand-alone OD and works well with every guitar I have.


----------

